# Mega Ray... how much heat?



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Heya,

I'm soon going to be putting my desert iguana in a new 4ft viv which will be 25" high and 15" wide. With the extra size in this viv I was considering the suitability of using a self-ballast Mega Ray for heat and UV rather than a spot and UV tube.
He needs a very hot basking spot similar to beardies of around 110F (43C) and as you can't put an MVB on a stat I'm just wondering what people's experiences are of the heat produced by these bulbs?
I was thinking that a 120W self-ballast bulb would probably be about right, since he currently has a 100W spot bulb on a dimming stat in a 3ft viv that's 16" high and 15" wide and it gets up to temperature with no problems. In fact the dimming stat barely even has to dim it.
What do others think about this arrangement? Do you think it would be likely that I'd need an additional spot for heat?
I've read a lot about mercury vapour bulbs online (on uvguide, here and other sites) and I'm confident that the Mega Ray is probably one of the better bulbs to get. But having never used a mercury bulb before I'm unfamiliar with how hot they get?

Thanks in advance for any answers!: victory:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

not personaly used one yet but im looking into them also and should be ordering 1 this month

afaik they give off less heat than a normal incandescent bulb does of the same wattage

maybe you colud do the same as me and get a EB bulb(like a 60w) which last longer and are cheaper in the long run and the use a secondary heat source such as a ceramic which could then be statted so you could get accurate temp even with ambient temperature fluctuations


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah that's certainly an idea to consider... something I'd not thought of before to be honest. I could use a ceramic or spot bulb for heat and just use the EB mercury bulb for the high UV. The Lucky Reptile EB ones seem to be favoured by lots of people from I've seen using forum searches.
So far as them being 'cheaper in the long run'... is it because EB bulbs last longer? Or is it just that they are cheaper to buy and replace once you've spent the inital amount on a ballast?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

As already stated, you will need a second ceramic/bulb to regulate the heat, Idealy you don't want the M.V.B or M.H to get above 90f, you then want a spot light or ceramic on a stat to make up the difference.

E.Bs are cooler and last longer because the balast is controling the power delivery to the bulb. I would stear clear of Exo terra/Lucky reptile stuff, as it's cheap crap. If you are going down the M.V.B/M.H road, then you might as well do it right and get the best. I would recomend Megaray as the make to go for, as these are probably the best lamps avalible over the counter. And I would go for the 70watt E.B. metal halide, as this is a TRUE full spectrum light, that gives off around 120,000 lux of light, compared to the 16,000 lux given off by the uva/uvb mecury vapour.

Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

there are some mega ray clips on you tube. with explanations from Bob the mftr. they may have some info on them.
other wise email the mega ray guys. 

Mega-Ray Ultraviolet | UVB | UVA | Reptile | lighting | Bulbs | Lamps | Sole UK Distributor

i am thinking this might be seraphines xmas present.lol


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's great. EB Mega Ray it is! Combined with either a spot bulb or ceramic.
Same here mahender... my desert iggie is going to be getting a rather nice new setup for Christmas! Going to go all-out and have some fun with polystyrene and grout. Bless him, his viv is rather crap and unimaginitive at the moment, so I'm sure he'll notice the difference.: victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

You can check these guys out too.

Mega Ray

Darren is the guy to talk to.

Jay


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, that's where I had been looking at Mega Rays. So this is the one you suggest, jabba: http://www.kimbosreptileworld.co.uk/megaray-metal-halide-p-158.html 
From what I can understand, my heat/light will all need to be timed. Do you think that this will be an adequate system?...

Heat Lamp ---> 7:00am - 7:00pm (12hrs on)
High CRI fluorescent tube ---> 7:am - 7:00pm (12hrs on)
Mega Ray 70w MH ---> 8:30am - 4:30pm (8hrs on)


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Yep, that's where I had been looking at Mega Rays. So this is the one you suggest, jabba: Mega-Ray 70w Metal Halide by: Kimbos
> From what I can understand, my heat/light will all need to be timed. Do you think that this will be an adequate system?...
> 
> Heat Lamp ---> 7:00am - 7:00pm (12hrs on)
> ...


Yup, that's the one, and the times are spot on : victory:

Jay


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Shweet. Thanks for the help... now to save up/raid the piggy bank! :crazy:

Also, one other question. The lamp on the page I linked previously has quite a small picture and I don't really know what I'm looking at. Is it £88 for the bulb *and* the means to power it? Or is it just the bulb? If it's just the bulb then can you power a MH bulb from just a normal fixture that you'd plug just any old bulb into?

Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure I understand the basic mechanics of setting it up. Also the cost of it, to see if it's something I can actually do in the long term.


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are interested, I recently put a EB 60W Megaray in my BD's viv and the effect has been, frankly, amazing. It is situated next to a 75W spot for heat and additional light (controlled by a dimming stat) and light and I also run 2 x Reptiglo 2.0 full spectrum fluorescent tubes with reflectors across the length of the ceiling (viv is a 4ft x 2.5ft x2.5ft) to help the BD's view of the world (the other wavelengths aid his colour vision, etc. supposedly and make things appear more natural to him).

He was always a healthy, active and hungry bu*gger but now it's off the scale. He basks longer, runs around more and his appepite has shot up. He also has better colour and it has developed in regions it wasn;t showing before.

I'd thoroughly recommend a Megaray bulb, whether a SB or EB (last longer supposedly on average the EB).

For Mahender's ig, Seraphine - I'd definitely recommend speaking to Santa about a Megaray. Your Ig would positively thrive (even more than now - if possible!) :2thumb:


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Shweet. Thanks for the help... now to save up/raid the piggy bank! :crazy:
> 
> Also, one other question. The lamp on the page I linked previously has quite a small picture and I don't really know what I'm looking at. Is it £88 for the bulb *and* the means to power it? Or is it just the bulb? If it's just the bulb then can you power a MH bulb from just a normal fixture that you'd plug just any old bulb into?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure I understand the basic mechanics of setting it up. Also the cost of it, to see if it's something I can actually do in the long term.


If you buy a 60W EB Megaray from Darren at Kimbo's, you get the external ballast and the Megaray bulb. I plug my external ballast into a timer and then the other socket takes the plug for the light fixture that the Megaray is plugged into. If it is a SB Megaray then you plug the bulb into the light fixture directly.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information Chrisal! And it's great to hear how well your beardie has responded to the Mega Ray. Whilst a desert iguana isn't really a colourful lizard (other than the pink blushing they get on their bellies during breeding season and the slight maroon tinge to some of their darker markings) I'm hoping that it will boost his natural behaviours and give him a better quality of life in general.: victory:


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Thanks for the information Chrisal! And it's great to hear how well your beardie has responded to the Mega Ray. Whilst a desert iguana isn't really a colourful lizard (other than the pink blushing they get on their bellies during breeding season and the slight maroon tinge to some of their darker markings) I'm hoping that it will boost his natural behaviours and give him a better quality of life in general.: victory:


Cheers, automaticflowers!! Believe me, you'll notice the differnece. as will your desert ig. The rep will not look back and you'll be glad you went for it. :no1:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Please excuse the double post, but I just thought of another question. You said that when you bought the EB 60w they sent the ballast with it... if you just wanted the bulb as a replacement, would it cost less than the stated price do you think? Or would you have to buy the whole thing all over again, ballast included?
Cheers!


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Please excuse the double post, but I just thought of another question. You said that when you bought the EB 60w they sent the ballast with it... if you just wanted the bulb as a replacement, would it cost less than the stated price do you think? Or would you have to buy the whole thing all over again, ballast included?
> Cheers!


No worries! Once you have bought the ballast/bulb set and that bulb dies (rare) or decays enough that you consider it needs replacing (use a solar meter to check the UVB output as according to ReptileUV, the manufacturers, they can go for 18months+ before needing replacing though they recommend an annual change), you just need to speak to Darren at Kimbo and say you want to purchase a new 60W EB bulb by itself. He can send a replacement to use with the existing ballast.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi all, does anyone know if i could use a mega ray on a temp controlled system?

coz the SB ones have heat aswell i could use this in his basking spot.
it is set to 32 degrees but obviuosly will be going on and off when regulating temp.


this would also be benificail for me as he will get optimum rays whilst he is warming in the morning then he can mooch around the viv and he will get uvb mixed from his 4 ft tube nd the mega ray should he choos e to go back to his hot spot again.
i have the feeling that it wont be recommended.

it will also be on a timer too. for his circadian cycle.

so.. on 7-7 each day then also tem[p controlled power on and off throughout the day.

thanks...


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

mahender said:


> hi all, does anyone know if i could use a mega ray on a temp controlled system?
> 
> coz the SB ones have heat aswell i could use this in his basking spot.
> it is set to 32 degrees but obviuosly will be going on and off when regulating temp.
> ...


I may be wrong, Mahender, but I don't think you can with an SB Megaray or other MVB. The current will lower not just the ballasted filament but the UVB arc too and this damages the bulb so it blows. I know from experience you can't do it with the EB version and I beleieve all MVB need a certain amount of directed current to function.

Why not go with a EB 60W version plugged into a timer and keep your temp controlled spot alongside. The 60W EB doesn't chuck out heat really but the temp_controlled spot would adjust to compensate for any increase once the Megaray was on. It is recommened to run this next to a basking spot but some peole put it elsewhere - as long as Seraphine can choose where he wants and can move away from the Megaray and the UVB then he'd be fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Chrisal1973 said:


> If you are interested, I recently put a EB 60W Megaray in my BD's viv and the effect has been, frankly, amazing. It is situated next to a 75W spot for heat and additional light (controlled by a dimming stat) and light and I also run 2 x Reptiglo 2.0 full spectrum fluorescent tubes with reflectors across the length of the ceiling (viv is a 4ft x 2.5ft x2.5ft) to help the BD's view of the world (the other wavelengths aid his colour vision, etc. supposedly and make things appear more natural to him).
> 
> He was always a healthy, active and hungry bu*gger but now it's off the scale. He basks longer, runs around more and his appepite has shot up. He also has better colour and it has developed in regions it wasn;t showing before.
> 
> ...


Hey Chrisal,

This setup looks spot on, this is exactly how I'm going to set up the lighting in my viv build. Just one thing, do you find the cool end much darker than the hot end, even with the 2x uva tubes? I was thinking of adding Halogens or something to booste the light.

Do you have any pics : victory:

Jay


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hey Chrisal,
> 
> This setup looks spot on, this is exactly how I'm going to set up the lighting in my viv build. Just one thing, do you find the cool end much darker than the hot end, even with the 2x uva tubes? I was thinking of adding Halogens or something to booste the light.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay! No, the cool side is still nice and bright but I also have reflectors with the fluorescent tubes so this helps. At the warm side where the spot light for basking and the Megaray are, it is a bit brighter and under the Megaray the light is a cold blue/green (due to the gaps in the spectrum that the Megaray doesn't put out). The BD goes all over and is well illuminated everywhere really but it is slightly brighter in the warm end but not much.

If you fancied additional lighting in your cool end then why not?

Pictures - great idea! I'll find to do that.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

This is turning out to be a really interesting thread, glad I asked now lol.
:2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Chrisal1973 said:


> I may be wrong, Mahender, but I don't think you can with an SB Megaray or other MVB. The current will lower not just the ballasted filament but the UVB arc too and this damages the bulb so it blows. I know from experience you can't do it with the EB version and I beleieve all MVB need a certain amount of directed current to function.
> 
> Why not go with a EB 60W version plugged into a timer and keep your temp controlled spot alongside. The 60W EB doesn't chuck out heat really but the temp_controlled spot would adjust to compensate for any increase once the Megaray was on. It is recommened to run this next to a basking spot but some peole put it elsewhere - as long as Seraphine can choose where he wants and can move away from the Megaray and the UVB then he'd be fine.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks very muchly chrisal,
yeah i think i might go the route of EB mega ray, with additional heat.

(I dont think im gonna have much viv roof left from all the drilling and cutting LOL)

I am led to beleive that the EB ones are far more stable by nature of being EB and i am aware that they produce less heat.

to further the conversation. 
i beleive because of the ouput of these bulbs that it is recommended to use it for a few hours as opposed to on for the whole day cycle.( dont quote me tho)
do you or anyone have any thoughts on this?

seraphine would have his 4 ft UVB aswell so i am figuring he will get equivalent peak exposure during the morning from the MR then i would just power it off after a few hours and the uvb tube could be his 'rest of the day UVB'

or do you just leave it on all day??

serpahine regulates himself extreemly well. so he does know to move when he has had enough.

i worry whether he would or could over expose himself.

thanks. 
i agree, becoming an interesting thread.


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, the EB are more stable than the SB. With these it is usually the lighting filament that blows (ReptileUV say 6 months lifespan on average with an SB) and then the bulb is uselss even the the UVB arc is still functional. Because an EB MVB lacks the internal ballast in the bulb, i.e. light filament, it lacks the heat hence requiring an additional source.

I have my Megaray on for around 10 hours and this is plenty. As long as the rep can move away from the UVB then it will be fine - remember that in nature, all creatures that synthesise D3 via sunlight (including us) have a built in system to prevent making too much - excess gets converted into harmless by-products, and this goes for reptiles too. The only thing is to make sure the basking distances are spot on (min of 12inches) as otherwise you subject the rep to levels above that seen in the tropics.



to further the conversation. 
i beleive because of the ouput of these bulbs that it is recommended to use it for a few hours as opposed to on for the whole day cycle.( dont quote me tho)
do you or anyone have any thoughts on this?

seraphine would have his 4 ft UVB aswell so i am figuring he will get equivalent peak exposure during the morning from the MR then i would just power it off after a few hours and the uvb tube could be his 'rest of the day UVB'

or do you just leave it on all day??

serpahine regulates himself extreemly well. so he does know to move when he has had enough.

i worry whether he would or could over expose himself.

thanks. 
i agree, becoming an interesting thread.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

just though, why carnt you use murcury bulbs on a dimmer stat?

could someone explain why aswell


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

pete-vtr said:


> just though, why carnt you use murcury bulbs on a dimmer stat?
> 
> could someone explain why aswell


I think this is because the arc apparatus for UVB production needs a certain amount of direct current and if this is lowered by the dimming stat it causes a failure (that is what happened when I connected one by accident - it tried to light and instantly blew). This was an externally ballasted one BTW.

If it is a MVB with an internal ballast then this filament could theoretically be controlled by a dimmer but again the UBV arc apparatus would be jointly affected and the thing would not function correctly. That's my understanding anyway (and personal experience).

I could be wrong though... It wouldn't be the first time! : victory:


----------

